
Gender is not a spectrum (2016) - Tomte
https://aeon.co/essays/the-idea-that-gender-is-a-spectrum-is-a-new-gender-prison
======
Tomte
> And if we extend the analogy to gender, we see that being non-binary
> gendered is actually the norm, not the exception.

That's interesting, but I think it's sophistry taken a bit too far.

